# BLASC-Addon-Updater mit wowace-wiki-Link



## supiflo (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

die Updatefunktionalität entspricht ja größtenteils dem WoW Ace Updater. Allerdings kann man bei BLASC über einen Rechtsklick auf ein Addon nur das Changelog anzeigen lassen, bei WAU hingegen kann man direkt in den Wiki-Eintrag oder einen Forenthread zu dem Addon kommen. Hier gibt es meist genauere Informationen und Screenshots zu dem Addon, ohne die ich mir nur ungern etwas installiere. Momentan wechsel ich zwischen BLASC und WAU oder suche manchmal selbst in der Wiki nach Details...

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass diese Funktion über BLASC nicht verfügbar ist oder könnte man dies vielleicht nachtragen?


----------



## supiflo (12. November 2007)

Gibts nich weil is nich?


----------



## Regnor (13. November 2007)

supiflo schrieb:


> Gibts nich weil is nich?



Servus, ich packs auf die ToDo Liste für ein nächstes Update.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## supiflo (14. November 2007)

Supi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

